# Won't eat, help



## Jade Conley (Jan 9, 2017)

I have a tegu that is about five - sixish months old. I have had him for about three weeks and has shown no interest in his food. I haved tried eggs, pinky mice, and turkey gizzard and hearts. I am starting to get worried because it has not eaten at all since I have gotten him. Help please.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Jade Conley said:


> I have a tegu that is about five - sixish months old. I have had him for about three weeks and has shown no interest in his food. I haved tried eggs, pinky mice, and turkey gizzard and hearts. I am starting to get worried because it has not eaten at all since I have gotten him. Help please.


OK- First, welcome. Perhaps this site can be of help. Please post a photo of your tegu so we can see how he/she looks. Where did it come from? what state fo you live in? what are the basking, ambient, and hide box temps? this time of year, some species of tegus, such as the Argentine Black and White, brumate/sliw down for the winter. Also, a new one is often out of sorts for a week or two and will hide a lot until it feels comfortable in its new place.


----------



## beantickler (Jan 9, 2017)

Where do you live? What is the outside temps? What temps in his enclosure? How big is the enclosure? Can we see pix of the tegu and his setup? How are you trying to feed it?


----------



## beantickler (Jan 9, 2017)

lol walter I think we are on the same TEGUTALK schedule...


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Indeed. Make the electronic tegu rounds at night!!


----------



## Jade Conley (Jan 9, 2017)

I got my Argentine red form underground reptiles and I live in iowa. The basking spot is around 100 and the hiding spots are about 80 degrees Fahrenheit. It is in a 40 gallon breaded. I started feeding by putting it in a dish then started use teasers.


----------



## beantickler (Jan 9, 2017)

OK how long do you leave the food in for? He may just want some privacy. Glass cages are for fish. I learned that fast... Every time you go to feed or pick that guy up he thinks your gonna eat him... Tegus get scared when you come down over top of them. I would get a small flat plate and try some raw ground turkey. Ask UGR what they were feeding him. Leave that plate out on the cool side for 8 hours every day. Replace new every morning and replace fresh water right beside his food.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Good for start. Will QUICKLY outgrow. Bask spot should be about 10 F warmer, opposite for hide box at other end. Ambient temp should grade in between. Always shallow wayer pan as source of drinking water and added humidity.


----------



## Jade Conley (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks so much


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Exactly.


----------



## Guman (Jan 28, 2018)

How is your little gu doing?


----------

